# steeple one's fingers, hands



## harrythelm

MODERATOR NOTE: Several threads on the same topic have been merged here. 
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Plusieurs fils sur le même thème ont été fusionnés ici.
---------


Bonjour,
           Comment dit-on en français "to steeple one's fingers" ?

           Il s'agit simplement du positionnement des mains : les poignets posés sur la table ou le ventre, écartés d'une dizaine de centimètres et le bout des doigts se touchant (le pouce de la main gauche touchant celui de la main droite, l'index de la main gauche touchant celui de la main droite, etc.)

           Merci d'avance !


----------



## kanoe

oui, mais en français ? 
on est obligé de décrire sa position, genre :
"Il était assis, les deux mains sur la table se touchant du bout des doigts "

d'où --> besoin de la phrase pour la formuler du mieux possible


----------



## GEmatt

Ah bon?  Il n'y avait pas une expression avec le mot _toit_?  Je croyais l'avoir lu quelque part, mais où...


----------



## kanoe

peut-être:
les mains arc-boutées se touchant du bout des doigts... (de "arc-boutant", architectural term)

Avec "toit", je ne vois pas...


----------



## Cat'

bof! ce sont plutôt les dos ou les corps qui sont décrits comme "arc-boutés"

merci! je suis flatée, mais sur ce coup là, je pense que la proposition de kanoe est la bonne, c'est celle qui se rencontre le plus souvant dans la littérature .... je vais quand même réfléchir


----------



## OdileJA

Et si on mettait simplement "le bout des doigts joints" ?


----------



## harrythelm

Il y a bien un contexte, mais qui n'avance pas le schmilblik. Une femme consulte des papiers. Puis:

She put the papers to one side and steepled her fingers.

Elle écarta les feuilles et ???    La suite est sous forme de dialogue.

merci à tout le monde !


----------



## kanoe

Elle reposa le journal/les papiers et joignit ses mains du bout des doigts. ?


----------



## catay

Ça me fait penser d'une comptine qui remonte à ma jeunesse:
"Here is the church, here is the steeple, open the doors and here's all the people"
The second image in the following link shows the pointer fingers "steepled", but in harrythehelm's context all the fingers would be in this position.
http://www.markdroberts.com/images/here-is-the-church-color-4.jpg


----------



## OdileJA

Je crois que je laisserais tomber le doigts : "et joignit les mains"
Est-ce que la position exacte des doigts a de l'importance ?


----------



## Mancub

Oui pas d'expression communément employée pour décrire cette position. Une description s'impose. Pourquoi pas "mains jointes face à face par le bout des doigts"... Pourtant il faudrait poser la question à un homme politique, un terme décrivant ce type de porsition doit exister - oui pour se montrer solennel c'est l'expression du visage n°17 associée à la position des mains n°14...


----------



## kanoe

c'est une position qui signifie qu'on réfléchit et qu'on va s'exprimer..elle en dit beaucoup...


----------



## harrythelm

Vous êtes tous géniaux !

Ou bien je mettrai "joignit les mains" comme le propose OdileJA ou je supprimerai simplement. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, le fameux "steeple"  passe à l'as. Hélas !

Encore une fois, un grand merci !


----------



## Mancub

Merci Kanoekayak, c'est bon à savoir. "Les mains jointes par le bout des doigts" c'est bien. Et dans le contexte c'est suffisant pour évoquer l'image de cette position particulière.


----------



## catay

_"Même geste toute la journée - elle remue ses doigts en forme de prières"
source:_
[broken link removed by moderator]


----------



## Cath.S.

kanoe said:


> c'est une position qui signifie qu'on réfléchit et qu'on va s'exprimer..elle en dit beaucoup...


Dans ce cas il faut le dire.
À mon avis, la description technique du geste ne serait pas signifiante.
Les doigts, on s'en fiche, mais _elle joignit les mains_ est peut-être un peu insuffisant. Je propose :

_Elle joignit les mains, l'air concentré._


----------



## xtrasystole

harrythelm said:


> She put the papers to one side and steepled her fingers.
> Elle écarta les feuilles et ???    La suite est sous forme de dialogue.


How about: _'*Elle écarta les feuilles et joignit les mains, doigts tendus en chapiteau*'_?

(Sounds both natural and fully descriptive to me)


----------



## Henri_Hudson

2011. For the record, i suggest : "Elle écarta les papiers, forma un V inversé avec les mains".  

FMN


----------



## helenezen

Une suggestion :
elle écarta les doigts de ses deux mains et les fit se rejoindre les uns les autres...
I  don't know if it's very clear for the reader...
can't think of anything better, sorry!


----------



## helenezen

_Then he would lean back in his chair and match the tips of his fingers together in a little steeple _(from The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath)
I know there are some experts in translation in this wonderful forum so could anyone of them help me ?
my tries:
_puis il s'adosserait contre sa chaise et joindrait ses mains faisant se toucher chacune des extremités de leur doigt. 

puis il s'adosserait contre sa chaise et joindrait ses mains en forme de clocher...

_I acknowledge I'm not very proud of them...


----------



## Nicklondon

il s'adossait/joignait (ici would=used to, so use imparfait)...... de ses doigts.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi pensé, sans plus de contexte, que "would" = "used to". 
J'ai cependant découvert en googlant que "_The Bell Jar_" a été traduit sous le titre "_La Cloche de la détresse_" et que ce passage se lit comme suit : 





> _Puis il s’adosserait à son fauteuil, il joindrait le bout de ses doigts pour faire une colline et il me dirait pourquoi je ne pouvais pas dormir, pourquoi je ne pouvais pas lire, pourquoi je ne pouvais pas manger et pourquoi tout ce que faisaient les gens me semblait tellement vain puisqu’au fond, ils allaient tous mourir. Et alors, pensais-je, il m’aiderait, pas à pas, à redevenir moi-même. _*Source*


 Mais bon, il y a sans doute d'autres façons de le traduire. Je comprends mal comment _steeple_ a pu devenir _colline_.  

Cela dit, je manque d'inspiration. Tout ce qui me vient, c'est « _un arc pointu _».


----------



## Uncle Bob

There are some sites found by Google which have "joindre les doigts en triangle". Anyway, this may not be exactly the same as "to steeple" doesn't necessarily mean the thumbs touch.
(I have a vague feeling I have heard "joindre les doigts en toit" but I'm not at all sure. A roof isn't as pointy as a steeple but it's pointier than a hill!)


----------



## SteveD

The "steeple" presumably makes reference to the children's game/nursery rhyme where you interlock your fingers and form a church steeple with your index fingers, then invert your hands to show the "people" inside the church (the other fingers).  Try Googling "Here's the church, here's the steeple" for various sites including TouTube.


----------



## helenezen

Nicklondon said:


> il s'adossait/joignait (ici would=used to, so use imparfait)...... de ses doigts.



In this context,  would is actually a conditional and not an "imparfait" insofar as the narrator who has  psychological problems imagines things (here her psychologist's reaction).


----------



## Nicklondon

Now we are told the context - thank you! Yes, conditional then .


----------



## Nicomon

But helenezen mentioned the book title right from start.  It took me less than 5 minutes to find the quote and source that I posted in # 3. 

@ Uncle Bob :  I also thought of « _triangle_ » but when I do the gesture, if thumbs touch, it looks more like a spade (as in _ace of spades_) to me. 

... _il joindrait (le bout de) ses doigts en (forme de) pique?  pyramide?  campanile?  _(campanile = petit clocher)

Enfin, n'importe quoi de pointu serait préférable à _colline_, à mon avis.


----------



## Fredddd

Hi ! Bonsoir !
I understand the expression but I can't find a way to translate it "he leaned forward, steepling his hands together"
Je vois l'image mais je ne trouve pas d'équivalent en français.
he makes his hands look like a steeple, I suppose ( a posture common to a lot of businessmen when they explain something serious - this is the case here)
IL fait un genre de toit avec ses mains. Il doit y avoir une expression française pour décrire cette posture plutôt fréquente quand un homme d'affaire expose un projet, par exemple (c'est le cas ici)
my try
"Il se pencha en avant, appuyant ses mains l’une sur l’autre du bout des doigts"
merci de vos suggestions


----------



## pointvirgule

Je suggérerais : _joignant ses mains_ (_en triangle_ à la rigueur, mais est-ce bien nécessaire de préciser ?)


----------



## Fredddd

"joindre les mains" me fait penser à un prêtre ou, du moins, à un geste de prière. Il ne joint pas les mains, il fait un triangle effectivement. Les paumes ne sont pas jointes, juste les doigts.
Merci d'avoir répondu ;


----------



## Micia93

pointvirgule said:


> Je suggérerais : _joignant ses mains_ (_en triangle_ à la rigueur, mais est-ce bien nécessaire de préciser ?)



pourquoi pas : "... les mains en triangle"?


----------



## Itisi

....un pic.  Il formerait un pic avec ses mains jointes/les doigts de ses deux mains joints...

 (En tout cas, 'une colline', ce n'est pas ça du tout !)


----------



## Fredddd

merci pour le fil, Nicomon. Je vois que je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines...
Pour les fils suggérés par Itisi, je les ai lus. Rien de probant. Merci de me les avoir remémorés.
Quant aux mains en triangle, Micia,je ne sais pas, je ne vois pas une description de réunion disant que" le PDG prit la parole, joignant ses mains en triangle", si ?
Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## saphomicron

Le PDG prit la parole, et ses doigts, se touchant, formèrent ce petit toit si typique des discours empesés qui semble donner refuge à tout le sérieux qui s'absente des mots. 

Plus sérieusement : 
Lorsqu'il prit la parole, les mains du PDG, se touchant, formèrent les pans d'un petit toit.


----------



## Micia93

what about " ... les mains du PDG se joignirent en conque" ?


----------



## Itisi

Hier, j'ai répondu 'il forma un pic avec ses mains jointes', mais j'ai posté sur l'autre fil de 2011 (lien de Nicomon) par mégarde !


----------



## Fredddd

Merci d'avoir répondu
Il se pencha en avant, les coudes sur les genoux, appuyant les mains l’une sur l’autre, les doigts en pyramide /joignant ses mains en pyramide  ?
pour joindreles mains, ses doigts formant un grand A.
Il se pencha en avant, les coudes sur les genoux,pour joindreles mains en triangle
J’en suis là pour le moment


----------



## pointvirgule

Ce site propose _les mains en clocher_. Why not?

________
Ajout – Au fait, pour rendre à César, je constate que _clocher _avait été mentionné dans le fil mentionné par Nico* au n° 6, et Itisi* a naguère proposé _les mains en clocher_ dans un autre fil intitulé « fingertips pressed together » (en donnant le même lien que je viens de proposer. Je devrais consulter WR avant de répondre. )

* Salut.


----------



## Lly4n4

Ah oui, les mains en clocher ! J'ai déjà lu cette expression dans plusieurs romans !


----------



## Fredddd

"les mains en clocher" semble une traduction assez littérale (vu sur  plusieurs sites de langage non-verbal directement traduits de l'anglais)
j'ai  aussi trouvé "la position du Jésuite" ! peut servir dans la traduction  de débats politiques mais difficilement pour un roman Young Adult !
j'ai retrouvé "en triangle" et "en pyramide"
merci pour vos suggestions à tous... je sens le découragement poindre...


----------



## Babeloune

Fredddd said:


> "les mains en clocher" semble une traduction assez littérale (vu sur  plusieurs sites de langage non-verbal directement traduits de l'anglais)
> j'ai  aussi trouvé "la position du Jésuite" ! peut servir dans la traduction  de débats politiques mais difficilement pour un roman Young Adult !
> j'ai retrouvé "en triangle" et "en pyramide"
> merci pour vos suggestions à tous... je sens le découragement poindre...




Mettre les mains en cathédrale....


----------



## litchi

Les mains en pyramide, pointées vers le haut/ciel ?


----------



## Fredddd

litchi said:


> Les mains en pyramide, pointées vers le haut/ciel ?



merci Litchi (voir post numéro 40) mais je n'ai toujours rien trouvé 4 ans après !!
j'ai récemment traduit par "joignant les doigts en triangle" comme déjà proposé ici


----------



## OapTao

"Il joignit ses doigts en pointe". 
C'est l'expression courante en littérature.


----------



## jujuly

Suggestion de périphrase pour "he steepled his fingers" :

Les coudes posés, il forma un clocher en joignant l'extrémité de ses dix doigts tendus.

(je n'ai jamais entendu - ni lu - "il joignit ses doigts en pointe"...?)


----------



## Palamas

Après beaucoup de recherches, j'ai trouvé  ce passage dans Les Nouvelles aventures de Sherlock Holmes (1919):
"Sherlock Holmes ferma les yeux, plaça ses coudes sur les bras du fauteuil, et _joignit le bout de ses doigts_."


----------



## elmingo

Je suis du même avis que Palamas, "joignit le bout des doigts" me semble être la tournure la plus appropriée


----------



## Micia93

Dans ce cas, je dirais "*se* joignit le bout des doigts" ou "joignit le bout de *ses* doigts"


----------



## Palamas

Oui Micia93, c'est ce que j'ai écrit:  _joignit le bout de ses doigts_
et non j_oignit le bout des doigts, _cité avec erreur par Elmingo.
Et comme j'ai dit dans mon message, c'est en fait la solution choisie par une vieille édition française de Sherlock Holmes. En ce temps-là, Google translate n'existait pas, j'ai donc tendance à penser que c'est du très bon français...


----------



## Micia93

Effectivement, désolée, je n'avais pas bien lu ton post  (et tu as raison en ce qui concerne Google ...)


----------



## Nicomon

Je mentionne en passant que dans la citation du post 22 (version française du texte du post 20), il est écrit «_ joindrait le bout de ses doigts_ ».
Le temps de verbe peut varier en fonction du contexte.


----------



## nobcire

OapTao said:


> "Il joignit ses doigts en pointe".
> C'est l'expression courante en littérature.


Pourquoi pas "joignit ses doigts en clocher", "joignit le bout des doigts en clocher", "joignit ses mains en clocher" ?


----------



## Micia93

Ca ne fait pas très naturel  ou simplement,"joignit le bout des doigts comme pour une prière"? hum ... pas top non plus, mais peut-être faut-il creuser dans ce créneau?


----------



## Itisi

'joignit le bout des doigts comme en prière' évoque bien le geste, et en peu de mots.


----------



## V_Lilly

Comme quoi l'anglais est plus simple 😅


----------



## LeifGoodwin

harrythelm said:


> Il y a bien un contexte, mais qui n'avance pas le schmilblik. Une femme consulte des papiers. Puis:
> 
> She put the papers to one side and steepled her fingers.
> 
> Elle écarta les feuilles et ???    La suite est sous forme de dialogue.
> 
> merci à tout le monde !


For what it’s worth I had no idea what steeple in this context meant, and would require a description in English. What does schmilblik mean?

Moderator note: One topic per thread. Please search previous threads.


----------

